# Triggerfish and a filefish



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Netting some mullet for bait and got out of the pass around noon Sunday. Don't fish to the east much so I went to check some numbers out that way, didn't find anything to great, a wreck with small snapper and triggers but only kept a few small snappers for bait and a first for me a file fish. I knew what is was when in came in the boat but had no idea what the regs were, so unfortunately it went back overboard. Better safe then sorry, was upset to read not only are they legal but pretty tasty too. O well, I did get a picture. 


After that we went out deeper to look for AJs which ended up being a bust, checked 3 spots that were producing good during the fall season and didn't mark a single one. By that time it was getting late so we came back in to fish some chicken coops and finish out our Trigger limit. Needed to run the boat and I'd rather eat triggerfish over AJ any day of the week so I'll call it a success. Here's what came home food dinner.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, when in doubt---throw em out! Good haul regardless!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice mess of fish! Seen a lot of reports lately with filefish. I don't remember seeing this many in years past.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice mess of triggers!


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice Triggers....Yum.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

What was your set up?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

just a double or triple dropper loop rig. ( Chicken Rig) 30 or 40# fluorocarbon and size 1 or 2 circles work for about any small reef species. Cut squid for bait


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

It may have been hand to hand combat over throwing back the file fish. The taste and texture is a mix of trigger and grouper. They're my favorite reef fish.


----------

